# Is Escarole okay?



## aznwinx (Sep 30, 2012)

Is it okay to feed my Sulcata Tortoise Escarole? 
Thanks!


----------



## Biff Malibu (Sep 30, 2012)

aznwinx said:


> Is it okay to feed my Sulcata Tortoise Escarole?
> Thanks!



Yes.

Check out this article for additional information on sulcata's diet. 

SULCATA DIET SHEET


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 30, 2012)

Absolutely OK...


----------

